# It happened at Bedfords.....a7R



## SDB777 (Jul 12, 2014)

Was at the local camera shop today to pick up a variable ND filter, and saw it.....from across the aisle, just sitting there, wanting me to take it out of the case and 'fondle it'(in a grown up kind of way).

Was hoping the prices on them would have 'calmed down', but I guess that won't happen any time soon.  $2,300.00(not including tax-and here in Arkansas the tax is high)......OUCH!!!


First impression, it was light weight!  Felt 'real'(like the thing was made out of something better then plastic), had all the controls in the right places, and was functional.  Then the wife showed up beside me.....and the 'fun' was over.  Was told I would need to sell a kidney if she thought I was going to be taking that home(ouch again).
I will be having a bunch of Craigslist ads for kidney's and such to be offered for sale in order to purchase one of these....




Scott (drooling sucks when people are watching) B


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 13, 2014)

Prices and Costs of Black Market Organs and Kidney Transplants


----------



## gsgary (Jul 14, 2014)

I handled one but bought the A7 because Leica lenses work better on it


----------

